# Meet Bree



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, we decided to adopt and we will be bringing this sweet little girl in to our crazy but loving family. We will be picking her up in just a few days. :wub:. She is 4 months old and weighs around 3 lbs. She has a silky coat (I'll have lots of questions about this for yall since Bella is like a cotton ball). Her foster Mommy said that Bree was bouncing up and down playing on this blanket and she took this picture...that's why she has static in her hair lol! Bree was a breeder surrender and ended up in Rescue. We feel amazingly blessed to be welcoming her in to our lives. Well Bella won't feel that way at first, but she will soon enough lol!!! :w00t:

Please feel free to share with us your stories on how you've successfully introduced your baby fluffs into a household. Bella is 2.5 years young and dominate and we want to set everyone up for success :thumbsup:. 

*Dear SM Family, please meet Bree (may be renamed Chloe Grace but we aren't sure yet)*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is beautiful Bridget! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you Janene! We are tentatively set to bring her home on Thursday :chili:.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thank you Janene! We are tentatively set to bring her home on Thursday :chili:.


Just remember what I told you.................... who is mommy and who is baby:thumbsup: and you will be alright! BTW get yer but on finding out if you can receive calls from Ca-na-da! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Bridget! She is adorable!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL ~ thanks you guys! We are excited and terrified all at the same time :w00t:! Oh and Janene I just called and yep FREE CANADA :chili:. I'll FB message you our #. Now I just need to learn about the time zones  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> LOL ~ thanks you guys! We are excited and terrified all at the same time :w00t:! Oh and Janene I just called and yep FREE CANADA :chili:. I'll FB message you our #. Now I just need to learn about the time zones  .


its the same as ours kinda :HistericalSmiley:and don't worry we are all here to help you out GF!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats she is a cutie pie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, that happened fast! Welcome Bree!
OK Bridget, get those decos up now & no more BAH HUMBUGing us!
Gotta run, more later!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> WOW, that happened fast! Welcome Bree!
> OK Bridget, get those decos up now & no more BAH HUMBUGing us!
> Gotta run, more later!


 
Exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She's just beautiful! What a wonderful home she will have with you. Congrats!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You did it! I jsut saw your other post...Congratulations, she's a cutie


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Adorable. What a Christmas present for her and your group. Belle has learned to ignore Petey most of the time but Petey just loves her and keeps giving her kisses. Have fun.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she's a cutie. I can't wait to start sewing for her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a doll! I'm so happy for you. I wouldn't worry too much about how she will get along with Bella...Bella will probably be thrilled to have someone to boss around.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She looks like a little sweetheart and so fluffy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Congrats!!!!

Little Christmas Angel


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you keep her name to Bree....... That way you can be the "B" team!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweet little girl. :innocent: So glad you found each other in this great big world. :smootch: and hoping it's an easy transition. Sammie was around 2 when I added Penny. She was 5 mo old. Took a few weeks to work out his kinks. Penny was easy. He never has been a dominant type of dog so I don't have exper with that issue. I would take them somewhere other than home together for first meeting. But pretty quickly everyone has to come home. Lol. Maybe have a pen for Bree till you see how Bella reacts. They might play at first but it was when the food and hugs started with Penny that Sammie became quiet and sad. He thought everything was HIS..lol...even her new stuff....My Maltese have been very loving to each other so it all passed pretty quick. I made sure to do everything same with him. Good luck. She is so cute. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww she is so cute!! I LOVE the name Bree - it's actually on my girl dog names list


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable, congrads.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for you, Bridget. As I said to you, your rescue had to find you...not the other way around. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley: 

I'm thinking that Bella will boss her around and mother her but it might take a little while. Try to intro them outside of your home in a neutral place so she can give her the once over. 

I also love the name Bree and think Bella and Bree flows so beautifully. I knew a woman named Bree and she was very special. Can't wait to find out that she's home.

Sending prayers to grandmama too. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Bridget. She sure is a cutie and I love both her now name and the name you've thought for her. 

We thought Gustave was the dominant type but he was very welcoming to Mieka. He shared everything without a problem. Our issue was he became distant with us for about a week or two, but he was a thorough gentleman with Mieka. Hoping everything works out with your new addition. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So you just couldn't get little Bree out of your mind. I'm very happy for you. I know that you have a lot of sorrow in your life right now and that Ted is especially struggling with the sadness, but Bree will cheer both of you up. That would be TED and YOU -- but not necessarily the Princess.

Give her a month or so and they will be great friends. When Tilly joined our family (also a young rescue), Lacie's nose was soooooooooooo out of joint. About 3 weeks later I "accidently" caught Lacie in the act of playing with Tilly. Lacie looked like her hand had been caught in the cookie jar. After that, I knew that everything would be fine -- and here we are a little over 7 years later and they hate being apart. 

Congratulations and Hugs. Another Godpuppy for Awntie Lynn.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so happy for y'all Bridgett! Congratulations. She looks adorable. Bella will be fine I'm sure and they'll be best friends fast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations, Bridget!:chili::chili: She is adorable!:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!!! Congrats, Bridget! I do like both names . Just take things slow and expect that there will be a transition period for everyone. She's a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats Bridget! She's adorable…the perfect little princess!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Bridget!! What a nice Christmas gift...little Bree! I love that name.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Bridget! She looks adorable, and I, too, love her name.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much you guys! We have converted our dining room into the puppy zone/office. We set up her play yard (a great find for $25 from a classified type post). I'll be taking some unused vinyl flooring to cover the bottom in case she misses the pad. It won't be the prettiest flooring, but at least we won't get urine in to our wood floors that way. We've bought her crate and a bunch of necessities (UgoDog/potty pad) etc.... Thankfully Bella had several toys that she'd out grown, so Bree will be getting hand me downs from her big sister and a few new things to welcome her  . She will be in her play yard quite a bit while Bella is adjusting to her being in our home (Bella is dominant). Any suggestions as to what other things I need to add to her play yard?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby girl! She is beautiful! :wub: So excited for you! :chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lucky you! She is adorable! Cozette is very dominant too, and I was concerned about introducing Pippa to her, but they got on right away. I'm sure others will have good advice for you-- it may be different for your two since Bella is a bit older than Cozette was when we got Pippa.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww! How precious is she? :wub: I'm sure she'll fit right in with your family.

Which rescue did you get her from, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats, Bridget, I'm so happy for you! Bree is absolutely adorable! If she has silky coat, then you will have less trouble. Cashmere is silky and I have to admit that from time to time I'm lazy and I don't brush her for 2 days, and she never matted.
And I'm sure Bella will love her, even if not from the start. With Bree being a puppy it might be even easier, maybe she won't feel threatened by her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, when is your due date? :HistericalSmiley: 
I am so excited! I know this little girl is going to bless your sox off! Bella will get used to her w/time---think back to how much Kitzi did not want Lisi! 
Please post tons of pics! We are so happy w/you!:chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! A Christmas Angel!

Madison really gave us 'the stink eye' for a few days after we brought Paxton home, but it didn't take long for her to realize she was still the boss of everything, so now they're buddies.

You are going to have so much fun....Congratulations!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LilGusDog said:


> Awww! How precious is she? :wub: I'm sure she'll fit right in with your family.
> 
> Which rescue did you get her from, if you don't mind my asking?


Hi, we are in love with her already and won't even get to meet her until tomorrow lol! We are adopting Bree from Canine Rescue in South Carolina. They have been absolutely amazing to work with. I cannot wait to give them all a big hug tomorrow morning  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! Our "due date" is tomorrow morning . If you wouldn't mind, we'd really appreciate prayers for our travels. We will be going to South Carolina to bring this sweet girl home.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love how you said Due Date  Go on you will have all of SM praying for safe travels.......................... go get your new baby and make us proud!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Our "due date" is tomorrow morning . If you wouldn't mind, we'd really appreciate prayers for our travels. We will be going to South Carolina to bring this sweet girl home.


So Bree is in South Carolina? Is she one of Marti's SCMR fosters? Lucky you if she is!

Are you taking Bella with you to see how they get along?

I hope you have a safe trip and Bree passes the sniff test!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I'm sending lots of prayers for safe travels and for a great 1st meeting. Can't wait to see pictures with Bree in your arms.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I love how you said Due Date  Go on you will have all of SM praying for safe travels.......................... go get your new baby and make us proud!


 
LOL ~ that was a reference to Sandi's post :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys  . Bree is in South Carolina, but she's not with SCMR...she's with Canine Rescue. They are a wonderful little rescue group and those folks have been fabulous to work with. So thankful for all the rescue groups out there who work so hard to save these precious babies. 

Oh and we will be bringing Bella to let her meet Bree first. Not sure how much of an indicator that will be (since we aren't on Bella's turf which is normally where the problems take place), but we want her to be a part of the adoption too. :wub:. Thanks so much for all the prayers and happy wishes!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks you guys  . Bree is in South Carolina, but she's not with SCMR...she's with Canine Rescue. They are a wonderful little rescue group and those folks have been fabulous to work with. So thankful for all the rescue groups out there who work so hard to save these precious babies.
> 
> Oh and we will be bringing Bella to let her meet Bree first. Not sure how much of an indicator that will be (since we aren't on Bella's turf which is normally where the problems take place), but we want her to be a part of the adoption too. :wub:. Thanks so much for all the prayers and happy wishes!


Meeting on neutral territory is always the best route. :thumbsup: Congrats and I hope everything works out perfectly for you!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And if my Godpuppy -- the Princess -- is too much of a little brat, just send her out to my house for a visit and Lacie, Tilly and Secret will set her straight. LOL

Actually adding Bree to the family might be just what Bella needs to let her know that she can't ALWAYS be the boss.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And if my Godpuppy -- the Princess -- is too much of a little brat, just send her out to my house for a visit and Lacie, Tilly and Secret will set her straight. LOL
> 
> Actually adding Bree to the family might be just what Bella needs to let her know that she can't ALWAYS be the boss.


:thumbsup: exactly! Now go and make Lynn a God momma again:wub:

:chili::chili: geez I am so excited this is like waiting for someone to give birth:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Safe travels. Life as you know it is about to change -- but in a really good way. :wub: Make sure you take lots of pictures.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Have I mentioned that I absolute love you guys? Truly, you all are the most amazing people that I know. I'm so truly blessed.

I was just telling Sue that I am feeling a total mixture of things right now ...from excitement to absolute terror :w00t:! I'm a smart girl (just like yall) and I know that puppies are so much more than a Christmas present or something pretty to dress up. They are a ton of work. That's probably one of the reasons for my "new" Mommy nerves. Yall remember what it's like to bring a baby home...it's fantastic and completely exhausting. I know that the jitters will settle down once I hold my little girl in my arms...maybe even more so though it will be when I see her in my DH's arms. It wouldn't hurt to watch her cuddle beside Bella in a few weeks from now too :innocent:. Hey a girl can dream LOL! I'll try to post pics tomorrow night after we get home. It's about 6.5+ hour drive so the updates may not come again until Friday. Love yall!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese#1fan said:


> Safe travels. Life as you know it is about to change -- but in a really good way. :wub: Make sure you take lots of pictures.


Yep!! So true! 

Just be 100% sure dear Bridget :wub: if you have doubts just slow down stop and think it through, and all will work out how it's supposed to. 
Be safe!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Have I mentioned that I absolute love you guys? Truly, you all are the most amazing people that I know. I'm so truly blessed.
> 
> I was just telling Sue that I am feeling a total mixture of things right now ...from excitement to absolute terror :w00t:! I'm a smart girl (just like yall) and I know that puppies are so much more than a Christmas present or something pretty to dress up. They are a ton of work. That's probably one of the reasons for my "new" Mommy nerves. Yall remember what it's like to bring a baby home...it's fantastic and completely exhausting. I know that the jitters will settle down once I hold my little girl in my arms...maybe even more so though it will be when I see her in my DH's arms. It wouldn't hurt to watch her cuddle beside Bella in a few weeks from now too :innocent:. Hey a girl can dream LOL! I'll try to post pics tomorrow night after we get home. It's about 6.5+ hour drive so the updates may not come again until Friday. Love yall!


 
B you better have this baby:HistericalSmiley: I just cant wait for you to see her and hold and breath in her new puppy scent and count each paw and nail on each leg! :chili:OMG I am just sooooooo excited :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bridget, she is adorable. Congratulations on your new baby girl, I'm so happy and excited for you!! Safe travels and can't wait to see pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

